
Italian village literally sells itself to avoid death - dexteve
http://latribuna.eu/italian-village-litterally-sells-itself-roads-for-e-2500-with-your-name-on-them-benches-e-250/
======
ignoranceprior
This is the same comune that hosted the Wikimania conference in 2016.

